# Litter Training



## HannahS (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been trying to litter train my hedgehog Chester, but he isnt taking to the idea. I have gotten a litter pan, and lined it with some fleece, i have been transfering his poops into the tin, but he is still pooping everywhere.
Are there any additional tips to help me litter train him?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Can you fit a litter pan under the wheel? Alot of hogs poop while wheeling so maybe a pan under the wheel will help.


----------

